# How often to feed a female betta?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just bought a female Betta and on the container lid says "feed 2-3 times a week."

Is that correct, that seems very infrequent.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, you should feed her daily.

I've heard of people never feeding their bettas and expecting them to eat plant roots. Ugh.

Bettas are very gluttonous if given the opportunity


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Once a day is plenty.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

At least once a day, I fed my Bettas twice a day since they were all in community tanks.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah once a day is good. They _can _ go quite a while without food..but depriving something of food? Well that's just cruel! ha.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I feen my betta 2 times a day Its up to you ether 1 time or 2 times a day if great.

What food are you giving her?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

haha... i usually feed them 4-5 times a day...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

aaa said:


> haha... i usually feed them 4-5 times a day...


We're not talking about conditioning for spawning


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

normally i do it 2-3 times a day... i just don't feed that much each meal... small but frequent meal is the key... but still, if you don't have time, don't do it... your fish will be fine by one meal per day


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I had been feeding my males bettas twice a day. One died so I bought this female. 

I feed them Omega One flakes/pellets and Tetra Mix. Just like with my Cichlids I try to have at least 3 types of foods to rotate with.


----------

